# Richard Urand



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

Richard Urand born abouit 1758 Falmouth was a "mariner" I have recently found that he is a distant ancestor. He was father to several children the boys also became "mariners" but a daughter Eliza born 1789 was my 3x great grandmother. Has anybody any other information about this family?

janmike


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

janmike said:


> Richard Urand born abouit 1758 Falmouth was a "mariner" I have recently found that he is a distant ancestor. He was father to several children the boys also became "mariners" but a daughter Eliza born 1789 was my 3x great grandmother. Has anybody any other information about this family?
> 
> janmike


Are you sure the surname is not URAN or a corruption of the name? I am coming up with several with birth dates from 1798 through 1820 all in Cornwall, Falmouth, Penryn, Fowey and St Ives


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

Dear Roger

Yes there could be coruptions of the name Urand. I have checked through Find my past. Freereg. The genealogist. Ancestry.
If you have Ancestry world wide there is a posting in their family trees for Urand/Hallett names. But I have not that access anymore.

Thanks for your reply janmike


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I found a master mariner named Robert Uran born Cornwall 1819 Active between 1869 and 1872. Certificate no. S48169.
I don't know if he is related. He may have masters certificate on Ancestry UK.

Roger


----------

